# What to charge for photo use in magazine and website?



## burls88 (Jul 7, 2010)

Hello everyone  I have recently been approached by a company who want to use my photo's  of New Zealand in a magazine and on their website they are making a New  Zealand version of this magazine/website Argentina Discovered | Home   They have asked me what i would charge per photo....i sell a few locally  in a art shop but have no idea about stuff like this and to be honest  wasnt expecting it....so i would love to hear what you think would be fair for them  and me.  Thanks in advance for any help you can give


----------



## KmH (Jul 7, 2010)

burls88 said:


> Hello everyone I have recently been approached by a company who want to use my photo's of New Zealand in a magazine and on their website they are making a New Zealand version of this magazine/website Argentina Discovered | Home They have asked me what i would charge per photo....i sell a few locally in a art shop but have no idea about stuff like this and to be honest wasnt expecting it....so i would love to hear what you think would be fair for them and me. Thanks in advance for any help you can give


Try using the forum's search feature.

This same question is begining to pop up a couple of times a week.

Check out 'use licensing' at places like www.asmp.org (American Society of Media Photographers). Click on "Business Resources" there on the left of the page.

Usage in a magazine, and usage on a web site would be sold separately. 

Use licensing costs are driven by the size the image(s) will be used at, where in the magazine they will be used (use on front and back covers cost a lot more), how many magazines will be printed, and the geographic distribution area (regional distribution costs less than national, costs less than continental, cost less than hemispherical, costs less than worldwide.)

Additional costs vary regionally and nationally.

One of the reasons they selected your images is because they have you at a distinct business disadvanatge, and expect to save big money by using your photos.


----------

